# Aa bit embarrassing but does anyone else suffer with sore spots???



## squirtlysmum (19 August 2008)

This has taken lots of bravery to post this but hey ho you might as well know I've got a sore arse!!! Well skin beneath my right seat bone and it ruddy well hurts!!
So my question is does anyone else suffer with this and what do you do, I'm a very experienced competitive rider so one would think I have the bum skin of a rhino but clearly not!
I have to say it makes getting in the bath an incredibly painful scenario.
I've tried a seat saver and its marginally better but the actual healing of the area is the main problem _ HELP!!!! And yes I'm shouting!
Go on your meanies laugh whilst you can!!!!


----------



## sallyellis (19 August 2008)

Well I know if you use surgical spirit on the girth area of horses it hardens the skin so maybe that is worth a try?


----------



## squirtlysmum (19 August 2008)

Mmm! I'll let it heal first or you may hear the screams in space!!


----------



## Maisy (19 August 2008)

I do....when I get sweaty and then my bottom 'chafes' (is that the right word/spelling?)!!

It can be *very* sore!!  I would think vaseline would probably help, but I always forget to apply any!!!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (19 August 2008)

Some sort of gel pad seatsaver rather than a furry one might spread the impact more equally so you wouldn't end up with really sore spots? I wouldn't know where to get one though I'm afraid as I have a rather generously proportioned bottom myself!


----------



## highlandhart (19 August 2008)

First thing check your saddle , second apply a WEAK [unless you are tough or like pain {in which case pm me immediately }] solution of iodine and water til healed , toughens the old buttocks right up


----------



## Eaglestone (19 August 2008)

I can sympathise with you  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....  problem has moved from my Right seat bone to my Left ..... I have always put it down to the amount of time I have in the saddle, the width, comfort of the horse you are riding and how much padding on your own bum  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... mine is boney  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 .... personally I have found the pure sheepskin seat savers best .... my Heather Moffat, isn't soft enough


----------



## Bosworth (19 August 2008)

Thirdly - check your pants. Lady boxers have no seams across the seat or upper leg so nothing to chafe there


----------



## spider (19 August 2008)

Apply Sudocreme or similar before and after riding!


----------



## saddle (19 August 2008)

Have you thought about padded knickers? Equetech do ones called Soft Seat - buy online if you cant do it face to face!! - http://www.dragonflysaddlery.co.uk/addto...&amp;itemid=293


----------



## 0ldmare (19 August 2008)

I used to really suffer with this - my seatbones used to be agony and I found that I was ending up changing my position to ease the pain. Not ideal! Anyway I found that it was my old saddle which was very hard and had no give at all. A seat saver certainly helped - sheepskin is best - but a new saddle is what totally changed things. I went for a saddle company saddle but I am sure a lot of other makes offer the same cushioning!


----------



## PennyJ (19 August 2008)

A Heather Moffett seatbone saver on top of a very comfy saddle does it for me.

healing - stop/cut down your riding?


----------



## PapaFrita (19 August 2008)

Yep, I get jodphur chafe as well. Granny pants seem to be the only reliable solution


----------



## Parkranger (19 August 2008)

Yep!  If it's really hot and I'm not wearing girly short things then it's bottom tram lines all the way.

And if I wear a thong riding....well let's just say I'm out of action for a few days and OH has to get the sudo creme out! lol


----------



## m3gan (19 August 2008)

I have the same problem , so I now have "two" sheepskin seat savers on my saddle, A bit princess and the pea like!! But it works** 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Sadly cant afford new saddle ATM!


----------



## Jade2007 (19 August 2008)

OMG - at pony camp i had the worst sores *down there* from riding twice a day for an hour in the heat 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 No, your not the only one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I also got sores when I rode my id x tb (with a bony back &amp; high withers) bareback and jumped him.


----------



## Daffodil (19 August 2008)

I'd forgotten that I used to get this, and solved the problem by applying one of those big square sticking plasters before I rode, although I had to perform gymnastics with a mirror to hit the target!  Unless it's simply your confirmation, you could try getting advice on your position in the saddle.  Perhaps you're leaning to one side.


----------



## Flibble (19 August 2008)

I found it was the Knicker Jod combination that caused it both need a decent percentage of cotton.

I ended up buying Nappyrash creme and my best friend in the whole world became Lanacane powder!!


----------



## WhiteHorseWendy (19 August 2008)

I get a sore on inside of my left cheek *blush* and I know what it is, my spine is curved so my right hip is higher and further forward and so my jodphur seam rubs my bum and then follows a week or two of squirming when sitting down and having to apply germolene/sudacrem or similar every day!

Will try padded pants and maybe the square plaster (but not sure this will stay in place?)


----------



## Natch (19 August 2008)

Hopefully a patch will stay in place under a pair of granny pants and your joddies!

Have you checked your knickers and joddies for possible sources of chafe? I had a pair of... well, special granny pants fro riding in from good ol' M&amp;S whose label rubbed me raw one day - that took AGES to heal and I have a little scar now


----------



## Gorgeous George (19 August 2008)

I also have this problem if I go for a long ride, I find some talc before riding helps, also I have some seam free knickers from M&amp;S and they are great. Sympathies it's painful.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (19 August 2008)

Yes but not sure if it's from riding the horse or cycling. I can't bring myself to buy padded shorts as I feel like I'm wearing a nappy!!!


----------



## Louby (19 August 2008)

Hooray, Im not the only one!!!  I got this when it was warm, I put it down to my bum being fat and sweating yuk!! but then my friend admitted she gets it and shes a size 6 so that made me feel better.


----------



## missfroufrou (19 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
  [unless you are tough or like pain {in which case pm me immediately }] solution of iodine and water til healed , toughens the old buttocks right up  


[/ QUOTE ] 
te he
I have found that when I ride some horses, and I guess the way I have to ride them and perhaps because of the saddle, that my erm, 'front bottom' has got VERY sore indeed! I have found that my jacksy only hurts if I haven't ridden for a couple of weeks, I am a great advocate of FBPs (Fecking Big Pants) which seems to prevent most 'intimate' trauma.


----------



## Eaglestone (19 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 I'd forgotten that I used to get this, and solved the problem by applying one of those big square sticking plasters before I rode, although I had to perform gymnastics with a mirror to hit the target!  Unless it's simply your confirmation, you could try getting advice on your position in the saddle.  Perhaps you're leaning to one side. 

[/ QUOTE ]

PSLOL  ... love the gymnastics


----------



## Fransurrey (20 August 2008)

Thanks for the giggle girls. Now I know why I'm a happy hacker, lol!

I would try applying vaseline before and after riding. That and the FBPs (I'm going to steal that for my vocabulary).


----------



## amandaco2 (20 August 2008)

is it chafed and just sore or was/is it itchy too?


----------



## cruiseline (20 August 2008)

Welcome to the glamourous world of the dressage rider!!!!!!! NOT!!!!!!!!!

Bridget Jones knickers with an ample supply of Vaseline smeared ALL over, is the only way I can get through 3 hours of sitting trot, 6 days a week.

For competition days, I wear a pair of tights over my knickers, but under my jods to help cut down friction, but not advisable every day, cotton is a must.

I have spend many a day lowering myself gingerly into a bath, only to leap out yelping like a dog!!!!!!!

It is not fun and very uncomfortable !!!!


----------

